# Award winning winery on the niagara wine trail - $985000 (niagara county, ny)



## Larryh86GT (Jan 28, 2011)

Now if I had a spare million dollars or so:


http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bfs/2182740931.html

Award winning winery on the Niagara Wine Trail, which is known as the fastest growing wine trail. The price is a bargain for this well established winery with a large customer base. Turnkey business from day 1. Great location on well traveled destination road. Minutes from Lake Ontario and Niagara Falls. Magnificent tasting room with large wood burning fireplace and Japanese tiled floor. Over 20 acres of land and 1,500+ feet of road frontage. Offers 600 amp three-phase electrical capacity and 18’ ceilings in the main manufacturing area. Rear dock and van-level doors in the loading and staging areas. 

Serious inquiries only! No financials without pre-approval. Principles only. Will answer telephone replies only. Call 716-471-2331 for more information.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 28, 2011)

Dang....... where'd I put my wallet.


----------



## robie (Jan 28, 2011)

Dream come true for the right person... the right person who also has deep pockets. Wish it could be me.


----------



## mwestern (Aug 13, 2011)

*Been There*

The wife and I were there 2 yrs ago on the wine trail and it's around 25 miles of some great wineries and beautiful scenery,If anyone ever gets the chance we highly recommend the drive. Make sure your motel is close if you plan to "Taste" any of the local goodies. Mike & Cindy


----------

